# Weddings or Dream Weddings Of SJs



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*Hello SJs!
I'm curious about the weddings or the dream weddings of each type. I'm wondering what you married SJs did for your wedding and reception, and what you single SJs would want when you marry.
I'm wondering if there's a "trend" among types. Thanks!*:happy:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

BooksandButterflies said:


> *Hello SJs!
> I'm curious about the weddings or the dream weddings of each type. I'm wondering what you married SJs did for your wedding and reception, and what you single SJs would want when you marry.
> I'm wondering if there's a "trend" among types. Thanks!*:happy:


Probably some trending, but more along the lines of gender and socioeconomic strata than MBTI type.

I just went along with whatever was dictated to me. I was there to git hitched - didn't care about all tha trappin's.


----------



## Tula13 (Dec 2, 2012)

Isn't it more of an Ni thing to be dreaming about the future? 

When I actually have getting married in sight I will plan that shit. Until then there's too many unknowns and I guess I'm not that imaginitive :/


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Tula13 said:


> Isn't it more of an Ni thing to be dreaming about the future?
> 
> When I actually have getting married in sight I will plan that shit. Until then there's too many unknowns and I guess I'm not that imaginitive :/


There are many reasons people would/would not dream about a future big event, such as a wedding. Few of them are related to cognitive functions as much as they are values and experiences.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

I want a small, serene Zen garden wedding in the spring. <3

Sadly, I'll be dreaming about that for awhile since I'm single. Haha


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I've never given thought towards a wedding. Don't particularly care.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I would have a secret and simple wedding, take a pic, and tag my friends on facebook to inform them that I'm married, with typical facebook question for invitation:
"I'm married. Are you happy for me?"
Options: Yes, No, Maybe.

The wedding ceremony and reception thing is a bit impractical to me, to be honest. I would want to skip them.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

If I were to get married I would prefer having a very simple wedding that incurs minimal expenses and stress. I see no reason to spend loads of money and countless hours planning for an event to celebrate my marriage.


----------



## nessarific (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh boy! My new favourite thread haha 

Just take a peak at this page here and that will give you an idea of what I would imagine my dream wedding to be like
<3


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

I had a casual-ish outdoor wedding in the garden of an old house, then we went inside to a small-ish reception which was just a buffet so no big deal served meal for us. I did have my dream dress, though. That was an essential. People just came and went as they liked and I spent the night wandering around one group of friends to another just chatting. It was pretty perfect 

Of course, I also pre-planned every detail of that thing so I _could_ just relax on the night.

An ESFJ friend of mine had a wedding/honeymoon in Fiji. Everyone went along and they all just trooped down to the beach one day, got married, then carried on holidaying. That was pretty perfect too.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

What I need:

Infinite amount of booze, Belgian fries, good music and lots of fun. And perhaps in victorian 1800's clothing style 

Where, how? I dunno.


----------

